# Corn variety debate



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Which variety do people like best and why? Planted G90 last year and had fair sucess and finished reading a post that likes the Honey Select, never planted the Select so i cant compare it to the G90. Any Kandy Korn planters have any opinions? I would like to hear the pros andcons so we can select avariety to plant this weekend. Thanks in advance


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, I'll throw out some thoughts:

1) G90 seems to be a southern staple....tried and true. It is widely grown by gardeners in my area...in fact most of the local feed stores carry it as their primary corn seed. I have grown it several years and have been pleased with it . I believe it is an SU type.

2) Kandy Korn is a sweet hybrid that grows with some burgundy/red showing in the stalk and tassels. I've had good luck with it...however not as productive as G90. I believe it is an SE type.

3) Peaches and cream is another I've tried in the SE type of corn. Pretty much like Kandy Corn to me...good but not as productive as the old G90.

4) Amaize hybrid: This is a new to me Sh2 type that I'm trying for the first time this year. It is a Burpee exclusive seed....and got my interest from eating some out of the grocery store...probably the sweetest corn I've ever tasted, bar none. I'll have to defer opinions on home growing it until end of this season. 

By the way, you can mix SU and SE types in the same garden, but the Sh2 type is recommended to be planted alone without the presence of any other types of corn. I believe the Honey Select you mentioned is also an Sh2 type. 

Personally, I'm cutting way back on my corn planting this season because I have so much G90 and Kandy Korn still in the freezer from last season. The G90 really seems to store best. I'm looking forward to tasting this new "Amaize Hybrid" variety this year.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to farm (Help farm) thousands of acres of corn, never had to plant any in the garden. How are ya'll controlling cross pollination when planting different types?
Just curious. Sorry to get off the subject, i shold have started a new thread i guess.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Its been a number of years since we've grown corn here due to size constants. Now that the garden is greatly expanded, we will once again be growing it this year. We chose 'Sun & Stars', which is a bi-color supersweet (Sh2). It too is a Burpee exclusive seed. Hope it does well for us...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

A few years ago I was going fishing with my son & we were in Alvin picking up a friend. I noticed in everyones yard they were growing corn.I asked the guy hey whats up with everyone growing corn. He said they sell it for Ethanol. Wonder how much they were getting for it?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> I used to farm (Help farm) thousands of acres of corn, never had to plant any in the garden. How are ya'll controlling cross pollination when planting different types?
> ...


Chumy,

That's why its important to know the type of corn you are planting. The SU's can be planted in the same garden as the SE's, but neither should be planted in a garden with Sh2. I've planted G90 (SU) with Kandy Korn (SE) and other SE's many times and never had a problem.

Don't know about mixing different varieties of Sh2 in the same plot...never had occasion to try that. Maybe someone has?

With Ranch planting "Sun and Stars" and someone else planting "Honey Sweet" and myself planting the "Amaize", we should get a pretty good reading/comparison on those three varieties of Sh2. I'm of the opinion that all three varieties will be spectacular.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We have grown several types of sweet corn for boiling and scraping including Kandy Corn, Bodacious, G90, Early Sunglo, Honey Select and this yr will try a little of 'You got to have it' and plant Merit or Shoepeg for cornmeal. The Honey select is a triplesweet corn and IMO the best, you can eat this in the field, it last a cpl of weeks on the stalk or fridg after ready without converting the sugar to starch, the second best is the Bodacious but it wants to stick to the top of your mouth. I found the Early Sunglo and Honey select in a old feedstore in Kansas in 2000 while killing time inbetween ball games looking for some plows, the older guy told me this is what the folks plant for themselves, I figured since we were in corn country this guy had to know what he was talking about, we've grown it since and NOW you can find it at several seed companies....If you want to plant a cpl diff types just plant a 2-3 weeks apart so as not to flag at the same time...WW


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Over the years I have tried a lot of varieties, G90 is hard to beat in South Texas.

I grow G90 in the spring and plant Florida Staysweet in the fall. Both have great flavor and are very productive.

Florida Staysweet has a longer flag leaf around the ear which keeps the tip leaves tight, this lowers damage from corn ear worm. There are a lot more corn ear worm moths in Fall grown corn than Spring corn. It has very good flavor and is commercially grown.

Shumways sells Florida Staysweet. I buy G90 at the feed store. 
https://www.rhshumway.com/dp.asp?pID=03912&c=169&p=Florida+Stay+Sweet+Sweet+Corn

Have fun
RFA


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Darn that's high, I thought Honey Select was high, that's the same place we get it at, very few other places have it https://www.rhshumway.com/dp.asp?pID=03924


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I grew Ambrosia last spring and it did VERY well in Central Texas. It produced very will with most stalks putting on 2 full ears. It was very sweet and held the sweetness for a long time in the refrigerator. I am thinking of growing it again this year since it did so well.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I planted Kandy Corn and G90 last year. The G90 was larger and I agree cuts off and freezes better. The Kandy Corn was smaller, but for table corn right off the cob the Kandy Corn is the winner, super sweet and no dental floss required. And for a sensitive digestive system either one is good. The first picture is G90. The second is Kandy Corn, you can see the difference in size and the purplish color of the latter husks. It's all good.


----------

